# Complete info about admission in MBBS in UK, US or Canada.



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I have completed my pre-medical studies from Pakistan. Now I want to apply for MBBS in UK, US or Canada. But don't know even a single thing about how to apply and what would be the requirements and what am I supposed to do. Where to get started and all that. So if anyone here can inform me about the complete procedure of getting admission in any of the said countries then I would really appreciate it. Thanx in advance. Waiting help.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I can give you some advice for getting admission into United States medical schools, because I am a US resident, however unfortunately I am not familiar with the procedures of medical school for the other countries you mentioned. So firstly, after you finish your premedical studies, to gain admission into an American Medical School, you have to take the MCAT. The MCAT is a very difficult exam composed of the sciences learned in premedical studies, including organic chemistry, physics, biology, chemistry and high level reading comprehension. It takes about a full year or maybe more to prepare for this rigorous exam and the exam is about 6 hours or so long, I believe. You need to obtain a competitive score (above 30) to be even eligible for admission into the schools of your choice, about 30% of premedical students who study for the MCAT and are fully prepared are admitted. The chances are very slim and the risks are high, but it takes the most motivated and fully prepared and hard working student to get past this hurdle. The average scores range between 8's and 9's on all three sections, which are not even close to acceptances, keep in mind these student's study in America, take courses, and study maybe 2-3 years in advance and still end up in the 70% who have to retake, find a second option, or go abroad. Along with the MCAT's, GPA has to be atleast 95% minimum (3.8 respectively) but higher than that will be better. Extracurriculars and letters of recommendation are a must, and you're good to go.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

thanx a lot friend.... So MCAT... can I appear in this exam from Pakistan? And we don't have GPA system here. So what the criteria for the people who studied pre-medical here in Pakistan?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

GPA as in your grade point average, all your final results for each course averaged together in one grade. I am not sure about the alternative to that, that's a basic requirement. You probably have it, but it's not referred to as GPA in PK, I'm guessing. And you're going to have to check out the testing locations for MCAT, I think you can take it in Pakistan, but just google it and you'll be able to locate the testing centers. And same criteria for Pakistani's, good GPA and MCAT scores, and since you're coming out of the country, you'll have to be alittle more competitive with higher scores, to prove yourself, since they prefer American students over foreign.


----------



## dredwinf (Dec 18, 2012)

ya talib GPA as in your *mark average, all of your final results for every course averaged along in one grade. i'm undecided concerning the choice thereto, that is a basic demand. you most likely have it, however it is not cited as touchstone in PK, i am estimate. And you are going to possess to examine out the testing locations for MCAT, i feel you'll take it in Islamic Republic of Pakistan, however simply google it and you may be ready to find the testing centers. And same criteria for Pakistani's, sensible touchstone and MCAT scores, and since you are commencing of the country, you will have to be alittle additional competitive with higher scores, to prove yourself, since they like yank students over foreign.*


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

getting into a canadian med school as a foreigner is next to impossible...they dont have alot of med schools here in Canada but the ones they do have are really competitive to get into and have about 95% rejection rate...its better if u stay in pak and do mbbs there and then come to canada and take the licensing exam here. ur chances of passing the licensing exam and finding a residency after u do mbbs from pak are not the greatest but they are still higher than getting into a canadian med school as a foreign student.


----------



## abrar-gcu337 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, I'm doing PRE MEDICAL from pakistan in Lahore at the moment.
SO i want to know that how can i get MBBS admission in medical schools of UK
Are there any tests like SAT or IELTS for this purpose?:?
Please help!


----------



## Usama Irfan (Jul 8, 2016)

Asalam U Alaikum frnd i need a help....
I had done Fsc Pre-Medical from Punjab and now intrested to study in America as my relatives are there.
I wanna do Mbbs from there..
Please inform me about all the info as well as test for applying and all other procedures. Please inform i didnt knew any thing about that. I shall be very thank full to you buffy for your favour....


----------



## Usama Irfan (Jul 8, 2016)

Wajeeha had u get any info about that or studing there or not as its 4 year early post


----------

